# 1995 Bose Radio Problems



## eightballsidepocket (Apr 23, 2004)

My Bose radio pulls in Am and Fm just great, but the digital display has gone on and off over the last few years, and now it's staying off. Are these radios worth fixing, or is their a good aftermarket replacement that can work with the factory amps? Actually the CD started acting up to. I got a quote of $150.00 to remove, and repair the unit. What do you think?

Regards, Eightballsidepocket


----------



## NISMOTUNIN (Feb 10, 2004)

hmm... and i thought i was the only one... i guess we found a defect in bose... same thing happend to me the display went on and off now it never turns on and my cd acts up too but the weird thing is it only likes to play when its warm?!?!? or when i turn off then on my car then press the EJECT button then it comes out and i put it in again then it plays... about replacing i think a used one might run u around 100-200 and yes best buy and circuit city sells those big head units that will fill in the hole i think they are by JVC , AIWA and PANASONIC i think... so check it out... but if u want to keep the cd working NEVER leave the stereo without a cd for a long time cause it will be stupid and not pull in the CD... only way it got it to work was pushing the cd manualy in all the away "PROPS TO MY GIRLFRIEND LOL" then the damn stereo worked.... so i hope this helps... :thumbup:


----------



## mrdick (Mar 25, 2004)

mine works fine. tape, cd, radio and display all in good working order. but it skips when i hit a series of bumps. it all depends on what you think is the best. if you want to keep it stock looking so no one would jack it then pay the 150. but if you want to "upgrade" the sound system, then do it.


----------



## thats_mr_2_u (Apr 9, 2004)

I have that problem...but all you really got to do is pull the antenna from the back of the radio...n re-plug it n it should work fine


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

my mom had a 98 with bose, first the display went, if you pushed on the radio it would come back on, then the display and all of the speakers but 1 went off, again if you pushed on the unit it would come on, then it would only be ok with constant pressure on the player... took it out, no loose connections, the problem was internal... those players are notoriously expensive to fix, she ended up selling the car before fixing it...


----------



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

i have a 92 SE and the bose system went FUBAR after about 2 months after i got it... mine was just a tape/am/fm but the display was really dark so i could never read it and the amp in the speakers were going (which is prolly gunna happen cuz as soon as one thing goes it all goes) i just got a new system, they pulled the unit and bypassed the amps and just used teh stock bose speaker box to put the new ones in and its awesome.  the bose system is a good system until it goes which happens to just aobut all of them. so if you got teh cash i would just replace it. i got a whole new system panasonic deck and infinity 6x9s and 4s and it was $500 w/ install


----------

